# DEA to legalize marijuana chemical for Big Pharma but keep it a crime for everyone el



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

DEA to legalize marijuana chemical for Big Pharma but keep it a crime for everyone else by Mike Adams (NaturalNews) Have no illusions about the true nature of the so-called “War on Drugs” and the actions of the DEA. The War on Drugs has always been about protecting the profits of the drug companies which [...]

*Read More...*


----------

